# Chicken Joe



## onarock (May 24, 2011)

I guess he is now a pet. He started hanging around the property a few months ago and sleeps in the tree in our back yard. He loves to start crowing about 4 in the morning. All he does is walk circles around the house all day scratchin for bugs.


----------



## John (May 24, 2011)

Finally a pic of the infamous chicken joe!!


----------



## dmmj (May 24, 2011)

Any relation to cotton eye joe?
I don't know if I had an animal waking me up at 4 AM it might become dinner.


----------



## onarock (May 24, 2011)

Yup there hi is John. I'll tell you what... that bird has some *****. He stands about 2 1/2 feet and is fearless. My cousin was trying to talk me into catching him, cutting off his comb and taking him down to the **** fights.


----------



## dmarcus (May 24, 2011)

That is cool, he is keeping his territory safe..


----------



## yagyujubei (May 24, 2011)

Careful, chickens can carry coccidiosis, so don't let him go in the torts pens. He looks pretty young. I love the crowing.


----------



## african cake queen (May 24, 2011)

wow! he looks like he owns the place, thats what they do. nice picture. lindy


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2011)

I LOVE Chicken Joe!


----------



## Kristina (May 24, 2011)

He needs 3 or more girlfriends... He is one handsome dude  He looks like he has some Onagadori or Yokohama or other Asian blood in him.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 24, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 24, 2011)

I hope he doesn't bother your torties.


----------



## Neal (May 24, 2011)

lol, do chickens run wild all over the place there? **** fighting legal there?


----------



## onarock (May 24, 2011)

Yes, chickens run wild all over here. **** fighting is not legal, but is VERY popular here. There is always legislation at the state to legalize it.



Neal said:


> lol, do chickens run wild all over the place there? **** fighting legal there?


----------



## Neal (May 24, 2011)

Guam has them all over too. **** fighting was legal over there, those things can get pretty ugly.


----------



## Edna (May 25, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> Careful, chickens can carry coccidiosis, so don't let him go in the torts pens. He looks pretty young. I love the crowing.



That is a very pretty rooster!

My understanding of coccidia (and coccidiosis). There are many kinds of coccidia and they occur/are present in the soil. A given area, like a yard, will have a couple dozen types of coccidia in the soil. Coccidiosis is an infection or reaction to coccidia. When we raised chickens at home we fed only non-medicated feed so they would develop an immunity to our local coccidia. We had to watch when adding new adult chickens from other farms because they had immunity to their own set of coccidia, which might be different from ours. The introduction had be gradual so the each group could develop an immunity to the new coccidia.

My Torty's first fecal showed the presence of some coccidia, as would be expected because he had soil and earthworms in his enclosure. He did not have very many coccidia, and the vet was not concerned.

I was just reading that other than toxo-plasmosis, coccidia are species-specific. I wonder if the resident vet would comment on chickens as a health threat to tortoises??


----------



## terryo (May 25, 2011)

I LOVE Chicken Joe! Our Rooster was very territorial, and would chase the mailman down the street.


----------



## ChiKat (May 25, 2011)

Gorgeous rooster!!



Neal said:


> Guam has them all over too. **** fighting was legal over there, those things can get pretty ugly.



Ugh HOW can that be legal?! grrrr


----------



## Neal (May 25, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Ugh HOW can that be legal?! grrrr



Different culture...different standards.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Isa (May 26, 2011)

I am in love with Chicken Joe  I am sure he is an amazing pet and I would loveee to have one in my yard 



ChiKat said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> > Guam has them all over too. **** fighting was legal over there, those things can get pretty ugly.
> ...



I totally agree!  :-/


----------



## onarock (May 26, 2011)

He can be a little bit of a pain in the rear, but the amount of bugs he can put away in a day is well worth the noise he makes.


----------



## Laura (May 26, 2011)

handsome , but I would not like the crowing.. he needs a few girls... 
I have the girls.. no rooster.. eggs no annoying crowing.. except the one girl who gets a bit confused
at times! All are rescues from work..


----------

